# Best INEAR System



## sonarsound (Jul 21, 2006)

We struggled with beyerdynamic-inearsystems. I do like the senneheiser and I can live with the shure-series.

I just don't know wich one sounds best and has good receiving...
Wich one is best for the money?


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

Have you had a chance to trial any of these in ear systems? some companies will let you borrow a few to try out before you decide on which is the best for you. BTW what sort of price range are you looking at (per unit)


----------



## sonarsound (Jul 21, 2006)

Well, we compared directly the beyerdynamic with the sennheiser ew 300.
Couldn't imagine a bigger difference! It's huge.

While the beyerdynamic prodcuses a compressed, undefined, almost transient-free mix, the senneheiser (fed with the same signal!) is crisp and clear and punchy.

Really huge difference. I also tested the Shure - guess it was psm 400 - i don't remember them as good as the sennheiser, but much better than the beyerdynamic.

Does somebody have similar (or different  ) expiriencies?


Best regards,

Philipp


----------



## Danny (May 3, 2006)

I have found our Sennheiser Radio mic a little tinny nothing too bad and it's only noticable if you listen hard. I don't know whether their in-ear systems would be like that as well. PSM400 is about the middle of the line for the Shure Systems they go up to PSM600 and PSM700. Maybe someone who has had a chance to have a listen to some of these will chip in.

Dan


----------

